# Pflege von Zwergseerosen



## Mr Brain (18. Juli 2007)

*Hallo an alle Seerosenprofis!*

Ich habe seit Herbst letzten Jahres Zwergseerosen (Nymphaea var. minor) in meinem Gartenteich. Sie steht in ca 50cm Wassertiefe und bekommt fast den ganzen Tag eine hohe Sonneneinstrahlung. Obwohl ich den Pflanzkorb mit einem Teicherde-Lehmgemisch befüllt habe, gedeiht sie nicht richtig und hat durchschnittlich nur 3 Blätter (Blattdurchmesser 2-3cm) an der Oberfläche.

*Meine Frage ist, was kann man machen das sich die Seerose besser entwickelt ?*
*Wieviele Blätter wären normal ?*


----------



## Seerose (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflege von Zwergseerosen*

Hallo Mr Brain!

Für eine __ Zwergseerose sind -50 cm schon die untere Grenze. Wenn deine Seerosen Schwierigkeiten haben, würde ich sie dringend auf -10 bis -20 cm setzen und noch einmal düngen (ab August aber keinen Dünger mehr).

Wie eigentlich alle Wasser- und Flachzonenpflanzen setzt man am besten auch die Seerosen am Anfang sehr flach, damit sie ihre Kraftreserven gleich optimal einsetzen können und nicht für lange Wege an die Wasseroberfläche verschwenden müssen. Wirkt Wunder!

Liebe Grüße
Sabine


----------



## Nymphaion (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflege von Zwergseerosen*

Hallo Mr. Brain,

Nymphaea var. minor gibt es nicht. Es gibt Nymphaea alba var. minor und Nymphaea odorata var. minor. Beide kommen problemlos mit 50 cm Wassertiefe zurecht.


----------

